# Clockwork Recovery



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

I have clockwork installed on my touchpad and I have never had a problem since I moved to cm9. I was going to do the alpha 1 update so I rebooted my touchpad and clockwork was not there to choose. The file is installed how do I get it back? DO I have to reinstall it? If so how do I do that? Thanks


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

You can put the flashable CWM.zip into cminstall folder. Then, run acmeinstall again.


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

Will that erase everything I have? Will I have to re-download all apps and everything like that?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

ebogart said:


> Will that erase everything I have? Will I have to re-download all apps and everything like that?


No. It will just re-install CWM.


----------

